# where can we get honda red spray paint?



## orangputeh

could not find it in search .

want to get honda red spray paint or close match for summer reconditioning projects.


----------



## Jae0

orangputeh said:


> could not find it in search .
> 
> 
> 
> want to get honda red spray paint or close match for summer reconditioning projects.




For the HSS series the correct touch up paint is "Power Red" part no. 08707-R280, courtesy of [email protected] I'm not sure if it's aerosol, brush or pen applicator though.


----------



## YSHSfan

I think there are a few shades of Honda red paint. PM [email protected] with the serial # and he'd be able to help you choose the right one.


----------



## drmerdp

Power red is correct for current HSS models. It's a spray can.


----------



## dhazelton

Honda Powersports dealer near me sells the Power Red in an aerosol, about $10 a can. I would look at Rustoleum myself, they used to have a color called Chinese Red which looks very close.


----------



## orangputeh

Thanks people.


----------



## orangputeh

i got some rustoleum that is on sale right now at ace hardware for 3 bucks a can. pretty close match. thanks.


----------



## dadnjesse

Amazon has it for $25.95 for that price I will use rustoleum.
https://www.amazon.com/Honda-Power-Touch-Paint-08707-R280/dp/B01IRRL5H4


----------



## chaulky45

dhazelton said:


> Honda Powersports dealer near me sells the Power Red in an aerosol, about $10 a can. I would look at Rustoleum myself, they used to have a color called Chinese Red which looks very close.


I used Chinese red before,, good match,, but you know how red on the blowers can fade like a orangy color on some,, but always bought 2-3 shades of red with any blower I had to touch up to sell


----------



## CSNYguy

Thank you for the color tips. I've used Rustoleum Sunrise Red in the past, but my current (old) HS928 has indeed faded and has an orange-ish look to it as well. I'm just going to bring the chute along with me to try and match it up.


----------



## orangputeh

CSNYguy said:


> Thank you for the color tips. I've used Rustoleum Sunrise Red in the past, but my current (old) HS928 has indeed faded and has an orange-ish look to it as well. I'm just going to bring the chute along with me to try and match it up.


honda dealer says that the rust sunrise red is a match but it is NOT. it is brighter than the original paint on my blower and I have NO fading. 

i found a perfect match at walmart . it is called acobado brillante from Home Shades spray paint.

you can not even see a difference. perfect match. and it is less than 2 bucks a can.


----------



## JnC

orangputeh said:


> i found a perfect match at walmart . it is called acobado brillante from Home Shades spray paint.
> 
> you can not even see a difference. perfect match. and it is less than 2 bucks a can.



Acobado Brillante means " Brilliant gloss", I think, do you happen to have the actual name of the color? 

Is it the "fire red" ?


----------



## orangputeh

JnC said:


> Acobado Brillante means " Brilliant gloss", I think, do you happen to have the actual name of the color?
> 
> Is it the "fire red" ?


sorry, yes it is fire red. 259866


----------



## [email protected]

Jae0 said:


> For the HSS series the correct touch up paint is "Power Red" part no. 08707-R280, courtesy of [email protected] I'm not sure if it's aerosol, brush or pen applicator though.


It's a spray can. Google the part number to find a dealer selling it online, or visit your local dealer:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## Marlow

orangputeh said:


> honda dealer says that the rust sunrise red is a match but it is NOT. it is brighter than the original paint on my blower and I have NO fading.


Yeah. Well my car which is not even a year old and has NO fading was damaged in a little spot and like a quarter of the car had to be painted to get it to blend so you won't notice the mismatched paint even though it is the exact same colour. Paints work in mysterious ways. Just like if you patch a spot on your interior wall, if you painted just that spot it would stick out like a sore thumb even though you used the paint from the exact same can the wall was originally painted with - you have to paint the entire wall to make it look matched.

Point is, if Honda says it's the same colour, it probably is.


----------



## orangputeh

Marlow said:


> Yeah. Well my car which is not even a year old and has NO fading was damaged in a little spot and like a quarter of the car had to be painted to get it to blend so you won't notice the mismatched paint even though it is the exact same colour. Paints work in mysterious ways. Just like if you patch a spot on your interior wall, if you painted just that spot it would stick out like a sore thumb even though you used the paint from the exact same can the wall was originally painted with - you have to paint the entire wall to make it look matched.
> 
> Point is, if Honda says it's the same colour, it probably is.


i have painted a lot of honda's and that sunrise red that the dealer recommends is too bright compared to the original even on new machines.

i found this fire red to be almost a perfect match.

point being , you do it your way and i'll do it mine.

FNITA


----------



## jrom

orangputeh said:


> honda dealer says that the rust sunrise red is a match but it is NOT. it is brighter than the original paint on my blower and I have NO fading.


Agree with you. Rustoleum Sunrise Red is quite a bit "warmer"...more yellow in the formula than OEM Honda paint - at least in the can I used.

Thanks for the tip on WallyWorld paint. I still have OEM Honda paint to use anywhere topside, but in the auger bucket and chute, I like to use something a little cheaper due to the abuse from gravel it gets, and the frequency I should re-paint it.


----------



## jrom

Marlow said:


> Yeah. Well my car which is not even a year old and has NO fading was damaged in a little spot and like a quarter of the car had to be painted to get it to blend so you won't notice the mismatched paint even though it is the exact same colour. Paints work in mysterious ways...Point is, if Honda says it's the same colour, it probably is.


Automotive paint is generally a different ballgame. Most are metallics and pearls - very hard to match in a refinish situation.

I spent several years as an art director for PPGs Automotive Refinish Group (advertising account) and I learned quite a bit about color variance. Some of the OEM silvers had dozens of formula variations, and even after using a spectrometer and software, it still could be difficult to match perfectly.

I remember there were some solid color formulas for Ferrari and Lamborghini though.

I haven't yet seen a metallic used in Honda's PE lineup, yet...:nerd:


----------



## Freezn

12oz can of Touch-up spray paint for Honda HS series is part# 08707-R8 Runs about $11.00 on boats.net


----------



## Marlow

orangputeh said:


> point being , you do it your way and i'll do it mine.
> 
> FNITA


Do what my way? What exactly was it I said I did?

You said HONDA dealer states such and such is the right colour, and if that comes officially from Honda then I'd take their word over yours all day long. Now, if it was just an individual parts guy behind the desk who stated his opinion - that's different. I'd take with a grain of salt just like I take your opinion..


----------



## Marlow

jrom said:


> I haven't yet seen a metallic used in Honda's PE lineup, yet...:nerd:


And I have never used metallic paint on drywall either, yet you still have to cover an entire wall to blend it.


----------



## jrom

Marlow said:


> ...you still have to cover an entire wall to blend it.


True.

I'm not a real painter – outside of being an illustrator – but I'd like to learn more about blending paint on outdoor power equipment. Overspray meeting an original paint area seems to be one of the harder things for me to deal with.

I'm not too bad with painting entire smaller items, like gas tanks and blower chutes, but larger panels are another story...and I get really frustrated with metallics and autos...I know just enough to be dangerous (for quality) :smile_big:


----------

